# 88 days of regional work in Australia



## sylviav (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi there,

I am looking to speak with people about their experiences doing regional work placements in Australia in order too get second year working holiday visas.

If you have done this kind of work and are interested in talking about your experience (good or bad), please send me a response on this thread.

Thanks!!


----------

